# Fuji's next Medium Format "more affordable"



## Aglet (Sep 1, 2018)

It's been rumored that Fuji's rangefinder-style medium format offering, expected (announcement) sometime around Photokina will be a bit less expensive than the present GFX model.

Fujirumors GFX50R story

How much cheaper it can sell for will be interesting in the suddenly expanding market of full-frame mirrorless bodies.
Will it be considered anywhere near competitive, even if we don't consider the high price of Fuji's very good glass?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 2, 2018)

Aglet said:


> How much cheaper it can sell for



Approximately the cost of an EVF?


----------



## Aglet (Sep 2, 2018)

uhmm... kinda looks like it has an EVF. A bit like the X-Ey series..
Probably no optical hybrid VF like the X-Pro series tho.



3kramd5 said:


> Approximately the cost of an EVF?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 2, 2018)

The link talks about the cost of the sensor. I was responding to your “rangefinder” comment.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 2, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> The link talks about the cost of the sensor. I was responding to your “rangefinder” comment.


Ahh. 

FWIW, I think there are more than a few people who'd love for that to be an OVF, fixed-lens rangefinder rig + a few more option permutations. 

I am quite curious to see what, exactly, they will release and how they will position it in the market with the mainstream mfrs now putting out FF ML rigs.

We are fairly spoiled for choice these days but a lot of us are _still_ waiting for something closer to our ideal wish list.


----------



## moreorless (Sep 4, 2018)

Really though I would argue whats made recent efforts at major brand medium format less attractive than FF isn't the price of the body but rather than price of the lenses.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 4, 2018)

I agree. The MF lenses are _quite_ pricey for commonly used focal lengths.
However, if Fuji goes and provides a MF body, like this rumored one, at a price that's comparable to a high end DSLR, they might actually take a nibble of the market if they also provided some small, slow, "cheap" lenses to get one started with the system.
Let's just not detract from MF fantasies by bringing up optical-equivalence facts.


----------



## moreorless (Sep 7, 2018)

I wouldn't say there "quiet" pricey, there very pricey indeed relative to FF lenses whilst having some very limited specs. Makes me think the cheaper bodies are really more of a marketing tool sold at a loss(or a lower profit margin) that's clawed back with the lenses.

I suspect if MF sales pickup it will be when the 44x33mm sensor pushes into resolution levels that FF cannot handle as well. A 100 MP sensor would probably convince a few more FF shooters with extra resolution demands to switch up.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 8, 2018)

_I_ would be quite tempted to buy a 100MP MF Fuji if they improve some of the ergonomics and UI over the present model and somehow manage to make a 50 ISO base sensitivity. Pixels that small may be a wee bit noisier than I prefer at 100 or even 64 ISO


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 8, 2018)

Aglet said:


> _I_ would be quite tempted to buy a 100MP MF Fuji if they improve some of the ergonomics and UI over the present model and somehow manage to make a 50 ISO base sensitivity. Pixels that small may be a wee bit noisier than I prefer at 100 or even 64 ISO


Really, are we still trying to peddle that snake oil?


----------



## fullstop (Sep 8, 2018)

hehe. Soon Fujifilm will feel the full brunt of their ill-advised decision to only offer crop gear (APS-C and crop pseudo MF). Canon, Nikon, Sony and Panasonic are going to give them a very hard time. Retro hipster heaven is ... *******.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 12, 2018)

But I’ve heard a rumor that most buyers don’t want full-frame-sized cameras, and that even the smallest of the bunch (Sony’s) is too big. Hmm.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Sep 25, 2018)

Ok I'm just gonna nitpick here... I think it's really disingenuous for Fuji to throw around the term "medium format" when the sensor in these things is absolutely not the same size as what's in something like a Phase One.

https://petapixel.com/2016/09/21/fujis-new-medium-format-sensor-size-stacks/

If your sensor is only 66% of the size of what's come to be known as a "medium format" sensor, I don't think you should be using that term to refer to your camera.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 25, 2018)

Aglet said:


> _I_ would be quite tempted to buy a 100MP MF Fuji if they improve some of the ergonomics and UI over the present model and somehow manage to make a 50 ISO base sensitivity. Pixels that small may be a wee bit noisier than I prefer at 100 or even 64 ISO


Well , from your lips .... A GFX100S model is coming in 2019. 100 megapixels! 
Rumored $10k price tag.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 25, 2018)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Ok I'm just gonna nitpick here... I think it's really disingenuous for Fuji to throw around the term "medium format" when the sensor in these things is absolutely not the same size as what's in something like a Phase One.
> 
> https://petapixel.com/2016/09/21/fujis-new-medium-format-sensor-size-stacks/
> 
> If your sensor is only 66% of the size of what's come to be known as a "medium format" sensor, I don't think you should be using that term to refer to your camera.


Let’s call it a supersized full frame. 1.7x


----------



## Aglet (Sep 28, 2018)

The early information is looking like it will be a very interesting camera. They're trying to provide some performance along with all those MP so a few might show up at sporting events where long lenses aren't required. Even if not, better AF performance is needed to put the thing into use for fashion and faster studio work.

I kinda hope they also add pixel-shift resolution enhancement... Just because I want a 300 to 500MB raw file to choke my editing machine with crazy amounts of detail.




BeenThere said:


> Well , from your lips .... A GFX100S model is coming in 2019. 100 megapixels!
> Rumored $10k price tag.


----------

